# Need Help with a self reversing trolley



## Redbeard (Dec 25, 2009)

I have a HO scale self reversing trolley, only ID is "Village Streetcar Co." on the sides and "Department 56" on the bottom. It runs fine but a little fast. Even on the lowest setting of the controller, it slams into the track end stop, reverses, and jumps off the track.

My questions: Where do I find a spring loaded track end stop that would cushion the impact at each end of the track? Any ideas on how to keep my car on the track?

Thanks, from a new train fan on the east coast of Florida.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

I haven't seen anything like that yet. i'd just run it little slower . or start reversing it farther away from the bumper.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

How does it self reverse? Mechanical Bump Switch, on engine or at the track end, or is it timed electronically?


----------



## Redbeard (Dec 25, 2009)

The trolley is self-reversing via a bump switch on the ends of the car. The controller is set to the lowest power setting, ie. just turned on enough to make the trolley move.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

How about a piece of foam?
Are you sure you have it connected correctly to the transformer?
Waht is the voltage? You could attach a lot of lights to reduce the amperage to the motor. You could place bridge rectifier on the motor to reduce votage. Line up the pos and neg on the correct feed from the track and join the other two leads. If you install it backwards it won't work. Or get another transformer. Maybe you have a short on the coil and you have full power all the time.


----------



## Redbeard (Dec 25, 2009)

I currently have a peice of foam covering the track bumper on the end of the track that is at the end of a turn (3 pieces of 18" radius). This seems to work ok because the trolley slowes down a little on the turn, maybe due to voltage drop along rails. The controller is connected at the other end. I epoxied a spring to the track bumper on the end connected near the controler. This is the end where the trolley is at a higher speed when it hits the bumper, after a straight run of 30". I will measure the voltage on the track and try to reduce it by adding lighting load as you sugested.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Small used transformers are cheep May cost less than the lights. Really.


----------



## Redbeard (Dec 25, 2009)

*Photos of my layout in progress*

I have aded two photos of the track layout. I plan to add a figure eight track in the middle.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i'm not sure what condition your controller, and perhaps its a trolley that will not go slow (due to stickiness ).
however after burning out 2 cheap power packs , i bought nice MRC tech II , and was surprised how much difference good supply made. even toy engines seemed to run smoother. and slow speed was definitely much better controlled.


your curves seem to be even tighter then "ungodly tight" radius... 
is there really room for figure 8 ???


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

WIth a couple of diodes you can get a reversing board and remove the bumper mechanism. I built one it is under the technical forum.


----------



## Redbeard (Dec 25, 2009)

The outside loop is 18" radius and the inside loop is 16" radius. The figure eight track is only for a Bachmann "gandy dancer" item # 46202. It will be a really small figure eight on one end of the board. I am making it using flex track, and it will be powered by its own controller.
What is a good price for a MRC tech II, if bought used at a train show?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

about 20-25 is going price on ebay. i got pair of 1400's (no momentum or any fancy stuff) for 20$ shipped


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I think 15 for a single around 30 for a Double controller . I got an older double.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

The Department 56 trolleys are manufactured by Bachmann.

Bob


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

If by chance the motor can run on AC maybe you have the terminals mixed.
Try switching it with the other transformer. Tyco transformers can be a couple of volts higher, 20v in comparison to 12v or 16v. MRC has good quality. The trolley may run fine with 12-14 but will race with 18 to 20.


----------



## Redbeard (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. I am going to order a new controler.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

stationmaster said:


> The Department 56 trolleys are manufactured by Bachmann.
> 
> Bob


Nice to have you back Bob


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Anton, it's great to be back. Been busy delivering boats to the "snowbirds" that have more money than sense. 

Then the 'puter blowed up. Using one of my old ones now. I lost the motherboard and power supply on my good one. I can't understand how that happened since I use a line filter/conditioner/battery backup apparatus. I'm guessing a harmonic got through.

Anyway, I hope Redbeard gets the controller he needs. He could get one at a train show, but I'd look at eBay first. Sometimes you can get a better deal there.

Bob


----------

